# Pool Wiring Method From SubPanel



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Anybody ever heard of a requirement for using PVC w/ THHN all the way back to a *sub-panel *that is supplying a feeder to a pool panel. 

An inspector is saying that because the feeder is originating from a sub-panel it is required to be piped in the whole way. 

He objected to MC originating from the sub-panel on the interior of the dwelling then transitioning to PVC on the exterior of the dwelling to the pool panel. 

BTW this Sub-Panel is the houses main panel with a Disconnect on the exterior.
So by definition it is a sub-panel, but it is the main panel.


I've never heard anything like this and have used MC transitioning to PVC & THHN many times before.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I always run pools to the main service panel. It causes less "code" discussions in the first place. But any pools I ever do are for brand new houses or knockdown and rebuilds. Adding pools is where things can become problematic if the service and the new pool is far apart or on opposite sides of the dwelling structure. The pool codes are confusing and the language needs refining. 
Does this help the original poster? Nope. 


680.25 says the inspector is incorrect . If you are Canadian your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Well this panel is the only panel in the house. It's only a sub-panel because there is a disconnect on the exterior.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kaffeene said:


> Well this panel is the only panel in the house. It's only a sub-panel because there is a disconnect on the exterior.


Yea. So if the guy won't budge, and you don't want to go over his head, run the feeder to the outside disconnect and add a side panel out there to that service disco. Charge large. It's extra work, but it beats painting for a living. 

The NEC allows what you originally did. Go see the guys boss or give in. I hate pools .


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Per NEC 680.25 MC cable is permitted inside the building. And PVC is permitted as long as it's protected from damage. All feeders supplying pool need to comply. If you have a feeder from the service to a sub-panel and are adding a pool panel both feeders wave to comply. As suggested going directly to the service avoids aggro. In this case the short connection between between outside main and main/sub-panel needs to comply, otherwise it seems you are good to go.

1) Feeders. Feeders shall be installed in rigid metal conduit
or intermediate metal conduit. The following wiring methods
shall be permitted if not subject to physical damage:
(1) Liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit
(2) Rigid polyvinyl chloride conduit
(3) Reinforced thermosetting resin conduit
(4) Electrical metallic tubing where installed on or within a
building
70-612
(5) Electrical nonmetallic tubing where installed within a
building
(6) Type MC cable where installed within a building and if
not subject to corrosive environment

Exception: A feeder within a one family dwelling unit or
two-family dwelling unit between a remote panelboard and
service equipment shall be permitted to run in flexible
metal conduit or an approved cable assembly that includes
an insulated equipment grounding conductor within its
outer sheath. The equipment grounding conductor shall
comply with 250.24(A)(5).


----------



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

I know this post is a few months old, but may I ask what finally happened? We’ve been doing more pools recently and the code is a little confusing.


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

*680.25 2017 nec*

Any chapter 3 wiring method can be used under the 2017 NEC in noncorrosive environments.


----------

